
Scobleizer: This is why I love the tech industry… - nickb
http://scobleizer.com/2008/05/24/this-is-why-i-love-the-tech-industry/
======
iamdave
Okay, someone care to define what Scoble means by "The Insiders" and "World
Wide High School", because unless I'm just plain naive, Scoble just came out
of the closet and affirmed to us that he thinks a bit too much of himself.

